# Transparent bridge, the rule IPFW 'in' don't match incoming packets.



## rinat (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi.
System - FreeBSD 7.0-release
Two interface, work act as bridge, for filtering i use ipfw.
msk0 - outer interfase, em0 - inner interface.
Work fine about year.But recently i had discovered the problem: 

i want to block tcp packets from internet address Ñ…Ñ…Ñ….Ñ…Ñ…Ñ….Ñ…Ñ…Ñ….Ñ…Ñ…Ñ… to local network 80 port.

the ipfw rule:

```
$cmd 00002 deny log tcp from Ñ…Ñ…Ñ….Ñ…Ñ…Ñ….Ñ…Ñ…Ñ….Ñ…Ñ…Ñ… to any 80 in via msk0
```
or

```
$cmd 00002 deny log tcp from Ñ…Ñ…Ñ….Ñ…Ñ…Ñ….Ñ…Ñ…Ñ….Ñ…Ñ…Ñ… to any 80 in recv msk0
```

DON'T WORK

the rule :

```
$cmd 00002 deny log ip from any 80 to Ñ…Ñ…Ñ….Ñ…Ñ…Ñ….Ñ…Ñ…Ñ….Ñ…Ñ…Ñ… out via msk0
```

or


```
$cmd 00002 deny log tcp from Ñ…Ñ…Ñ….Ñ…Ñ…Ñ….Ñ…Ñ…Ñ….Ñ…Ñ…Ñ… to any 80 bridged
```

WORK.

why?


----------

